# Windows 10 is total spyware tool



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

According to Emsisoft, Windows 10 is riddled with spyware.

For anyone interested, you should follow this link to the Emsisoft Site and read for yourself:-

http://blog.emsisoft.com/2015/09/02...er&utm_content=blog&utm_campaign=ticker150908

Near the bottom of the page, the is a small portable (no installation) freeware tool that you can download and use to switch off a host of the spyware features. It recommends - it's your choice though.

Yes Emsisoft sell anti-spyware programs and they hope that you will buy them, but that is your choice. I am not involved with the Company in any way.

Incidentally, Windows 7 and 8/8.1 have 3 update files that turn those systems into spyware too. This article also tells you the updates to uninstall.

I recommend that you look and be apalled. You don't have to do anything about it if you don't want obviously.

This is how Microsoft intend to get their revenue in the future apparently.

Happy spyware free systems everyone.


----------



## gordon russell (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for that info grissom.
This [guy has been going on about Windows 10 for some weeks now.


----------



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Gordon,

Thanks for letting me know that someone at least is interested in their own privacy.

Perhaps I put this item in the wrong place and ought to have put it in the spyware page.

Anyway, I was wrong about Windows 7/8/8.1. because apparently they have 7 or more (not 3) updates to place spyware into those O/S's! Apparently they are removeable but need hiding in the updates after uninstalling, or they are offered again.

For 'fun', Google variations on 'how to remove or disable Edge in Windows 10'. Second thoughts, don't Google it, they are tarred with the same brush. Duckduckgo doesn't track your browsing if you are interested! Oh, and don't stop at the droll Microsoft replies; scroll down and read some of the horrendous reports about Edge and spyware. Although I would guess that you personally may have done so already

Thanks again for your reply; everyone else seems to be 'looking the other way'.


----------



## gordon russell (Feb 7, 2008)

I first noticed wicainventory.exe running (installed 11/2/2015 on this laptop, I keep a careful eye on 'running processes') and using most of cpu so I tried investigating; this proved inconclusive - see
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...e/062ecc99-94de-43e1-98f7-484305752c69?page=1
for _*one*_ instance.

The 'Comments' in grissom's link were also interesting, as was http://prntscr.com/7ykzbh


----------



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi again Gordon,

I'm pleased that your still looking into what a load of spyware Windows has been turned into purposely by Microsoft.

They aren't charging for the update, instead they are using Windows 7,8,8.1 and 10, to sell user activities to ad companies.

In addition, re your final link above, this may be useful to users:-

There is one huge security gap in Windows 10, which Microsoft have introduced as a so-called 'feature'. Called Wi-Fi Sense, it allows you to automatically share your Wi-Fi credentials with your contacts from Outlook, Facebook and Skype.

So, for example, if you have a Wi-Fi network in your home that your computer is configured to connect to, the password you need to join this network will be stored on your system. 
Using the Wi-Fi Sense feature, if someone stored in your Outlook contacts, or a Skype or Facebook friend, comes within range of your Wi-Fi network, their computer will automatically be supplied with the Wi-Fi password. They won't have to ask for the password and their computer will simply join the network.

The same is true of any Wi-Fi network you have access to - potentially, even Wi-Fi networks belonging to other people which you don't have permission to share the credentials of.

This is undesirable to say the least, since you probably have people stored in your Outlook contacts that you barely even know. You've probably got no desire to have them connect to your Wi-Fi, or any other Wi-Fi network you have access to.

So it goes without saying, that one of the first steps when installing a new Windows 10 system is to turn off this feature.

To do so, click on *Start*, then click on *Settings*.

In the Settings App, click on *Network and Internet*, then scroll down and click on *Manage Wi-Fi Settings*. Under the *For networks I select, share them with my*, untick the options *Outlook.com contacts, Skype contacts and Facebook friends*.

You should also turn off the feature that connects your PC to your friends' Wi-Fi networks, since this could be used to connect you to hacker-controlled networks without you knowing. To do so, set *Connect to networks shared by my contacts* to *Off.*


----------



## gordon russell (Feb 7, 2008)

It might be worth checking to see if you have been * force fed*
the folder '$Windows.~BT'

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer...ading-windows-10-to-your-machine-just-in-case

https://askleo.com/why-is-windows-1...o-i-stop-it/?awt_l=J5MEg&awt_m=JN_bdfaWmJdfbL


----------



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you for that one, - I had no idea.

Pity the people with metered connections and the ones who may be trying an SSD. As you'll know they are expensive and many people could be using a really small size drive.

Anyone may be well advised to make a backup of their current O/S and if updating to Windows 10, to make a backuo of that too.

For Windows 7 users, I'd say stick with Windows 7 at the moment, it's really good and far better than loading spyware - especially if the updates referred to in my link are uninstalled. Windows 10 image can be put on over 7 again anytime then if really required.

For unfortunate Windows 8 users, it's so bad that Windows 10 is better if you tame it with the freeware in my original link. Also Windows Defender can be disabled to allow more free antivirus progs to work.

On the theme of taking up space unnecessarily, the freeware 'Ccleaner' is able to remove the Windows OLD folder completely. (Having made images before and after updating). In my case, that freed up about 10Gb! Phew.

Thanks for the info. Microsoft are becoming a bit OTT if your articles reports are correct.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The Windows.old folder can be removed by using Windows' own Disk Cleanup.


----------



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes, thanks. I did know, in fact I've used it after previous updates. But I found that it took forever, whereas CCleaner is extremely fast and thorough. Ccleaner took the complete folder and contents too, whereas Disc Cleanup left a few files and of course the folder. After that, it was safe mode to delete them too.

Actually, Microsoft themselves advise using either of the two, which is how I came to know about using Ccleaner for the purpose.


----------



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

For the people who are interested in the matter, there is an update to the tool that controls spyware in Windows 10.

Anyone already having the tool can simply start the app and click on the 'find new verson' link {bottom left of pane} to download the updated app. (It doesn't need installing as you will know).

Anyone who is interested can still download the tool from my initial link to Emsisoft; start the app and click on the 'find new versons' link.

Happy spyware free times to all.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for this post. I thought I had all of the Win. spyware taken care of; but did not see 3080149, it's gone now


----------



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

You're very welcome. I'm pleased that the post is useful.


----------

